# Memphis Audio LVS Subwoofers



## privateer82 (May 7, 2019)

Another throwback subwoofer, open ended question:

Who here has experience with the Memphis LVS subwoofer? I believe they made different versions of this. I am specifically referring to the double or triple basket versions.

These things were MASSIVE and very impressive to look at. I have never heard them because they were expensive and hard to get a hold of and more over. The hardware required to support such a woofer was expensive as well.

What did these things sound like?!?


----------



## Broadfield (Aug 12, 2015)

I remember these, but I have never even seen one in person.


----------

